# Novo administrador



## Administrador (8 Mai 2007 às 13:21)

A partir de hoje passam a haver dois administradores no fórum. O novo administrador é um dos membros mais antigos do MeteoPT, o Minho. Como é óbvio, para além de administrador, será também moderador.

Boa sorte para o Minho na sua nova tarefa


----------



## Vince (8 Mai 2007 às 14:24)

Parabens Minho. É uma excelente escolha. Que o Forum siga com bons ventos.

PS: Reparei hoje que acho que foi o Minho que escreveu a mensagem activa nº 35,000


----------



## Rog (8 Mai 2007 às 15:27)

Optima escolha. Boa sorte Minho!


----------



## Mago (8 Mai 2007 às 15:36)

Bem pensado, boa escolha !
Temos de continuar a dar Vida ao Fórum !


----------



## Brigantia (8 Mai 2007 às 18:39)

Boa iniciativa. O Minho é concerteza uma boa escolha.

Os dois administradores são das minhas duas cidades...   Sendo que Braga é só por afinidade...


Votos de sucesso para o Minho...o teu sucesso será o sucesso do MeteoPT.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Mai 2007 às 20:26)

Os meus sinceros votos de sucesso e que tudo decorra pelo melhor à agora equipe de administradores do Fórum MeteoPT.



Administrador disse:


> A partir de hoje passam a haver dois administradores no fórum. O novo administrador é um dos membros mais antigos do MeteoPT, o Minho. Como é óbvio, para além de administrador, será também moderador.
> 
> Boa sorte para o Minho na sua nova tarefa


----------



## Minho (8 Mai 2007 às 20:58)

Obrigado!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (8 Mai 2007 às 21:05)

Parabens Minho nesta tua nova tarefa! 

É sempre bom ter um compatriota a mandar aqui nisto


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Mai 2007 às 21:59)

Administrador disse:


> A partir de hoje passam a haver dois administradores no fórum. O novo administrador é um dos membros mais antigos do MeteoPT, o Minho. Como é óbvio, para além de administrador, será também moderador.
> 
> Boa sorte para o Minho na sua nova tarefa



   Parabéns Minho   

Agora és tu quem tem de aturar estes meteoloucos(nós)!

Boa Sorte!


----------



## Dan (8 Mai 2007 às 22:20)

Uma excelente escolha. 
Boa sorte nas novas tarefas


----------



## Angelstorm (8 Mai 2007 às 22:48)

Boa sorte para nos aturares Minho!


----------

